
Does UV light kill the new coronavirus? - kungfudoi
https://www.livescience.com/uv-light-kill-coronavirus.html
======
theamk
spoiler:

> The short answer is yes. But it takes the right kind of UV in the right
> dosage, a complex operation that is best administered by trained
> professionals.

